# Has anyone seen this propane Generator?



## matt962001 (Mar 14, 2013)

Has anyone seen this propane generator on Ebay?


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

Looks like a converted Yamaha to me.


----------



## Durkis007 (Nov 8, 2012)

I took a peek at their web site. I like the concept of how they use the old fuel cap to plug in the propane. Unlike other conversion kits for the yamaha ef2000is units that have a big gas regulator that bolts to the side of the case, making it awkward to cover / store.

I would like to see a natural gas conversion kit for my needs.


----------



## alexender (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Matt, you can checkout various honda generators at Quiet Honda Generators - Deluxe Honda Generator - Generators by Honda WiseSales.com here you can read the specifications too. Hope this link will help you.


----------



## aschwartzmann (Apr 7, 2013)

Durkis007 said:


> I took a peek at their web site. I like the concept of how they use the old fuel cap to plug in the propane. Unlike other conversion kits for the yamaha ef2000is units that have a big gas regulator that bolts to the side of the case, making it awkward to cover / store.
> 
> I would like to see a natural gas conversion kit for my needs.


It isn't just a gas cap replacement. You have to send them your generator and they remove the gas tank and replace it with the gas regulator and replace the gas cap with a quick disconnect for a propane or natural gas line. It's the same conversion but everything mounts inside the generator and you can't switch back to gasoline. Looks better but isn't as versatile and costs more.


----------

